# Hubble's most amazing images from 2008



## Casey (Dec 16, 2008)

Hubble's most amazing images from 2008


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, some of those are beautiful.


----------



## Casey (Dec 16, 2008)

Some of the images include this interesting phenomenon:

Gravitational lens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## turmeric (Dec 16, 2008)

It's like swimming in fractals! I hope God lets us check this stuff out up close & personal in eternity!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 16, 2008)

turmeric said:


> It's like swimming in fractals! I hope God lets us check this stuff out up close & personal in eternity!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Did anyone else notice how many galaxies are in number 10? The just keep showing up as you look at it. Every time I see pictures like this I am even more amazed that anyone with intelligence can believe that chance caused a universe with such complexity and physical laws that we still don't truly understand.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for this link. I'll be sharing it with my children today. There is no end to God's Majesty.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link. My husband and I watched an hour long video of images from the Hubble a few weeks ago. I took my breath away. Our pastor has been preaching through Genesis, and a during this same time, we were going through Noah and the flood. The pastor made a comment, "Think of the size of the universe. Now think of our tiny world covered in water and a little coffin-shaped box (that is the dimensions of the ark) floating around on top of the water. And God remembered Noah." 

When I thought of that sermon, it gave new meaning to the verse "God so loved the world."


----------



## SRoper (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm, the first image is clearly an artist's interpretation, but I dont see it labeled as such.


----------

